
Ask HN: How important is choosing a target market? - mijustin
I was reviewing an interview with Nathan Barry, the founder of ConvertKit. He took his SaaS from $5,000 in MRR to $700,000 in MRR.<p>He says a major reason for the turnaround was positioning.<p>Here&#x27;s the interview: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=cVNYcj5HkLA<p>Basically, changing his customer focus from &quot;Email marketing for anyone unhappy with MailChimp&quot; to &quot;Email marketing for professional bloggers&quot; is when his product really got traction.<p>Here are his Baremetrics stats: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;convertkit.baremetrics.com&#x2F;<p>Have any of you experienced something similar? Did changing your positioning improve growth?
======
stanleydrew
I'm not an expert, but seems like positioning is important for any kind of
commodity product. And at this point email marketing tools are definitely a
commodity product.

Whether positioning is critical to selling your product requires a little
insight into the product and the market it's in.

------
nnn1234
Call it target marketing or a better customer profile. Finding people willing
to pay more always helps

